# April 30th Price Increase



## Friffer (Jan 28, 2008)

Brand new HD TiVo for $199 (save $100)--not factory renewed--Offer expires April 30, 2008.

+ TiVo will donate $25 to support literacy programs of the National Education Association (NEA) when you puchase through their site.

www.nea.org/marketplace

or

Last chance to get or give new *FREE* 80-Hour *Series2 Dual Turner *TiVo DVR with one year minimum subscription, as low as $8.31 per month or pre-pay for $129 (TiVo box AND One year of service)

+ TiVo will donate $25 to support literacy programs of the National Education Association (NEA)

www.nea.org/marketplace

Offer expires April 30, 2008. While supplies last, see website for details.

NEA is a co-chair of the Smart Television Alliance sponsored by TiVo.

www.SmartTelevisionAlliance.org


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Where does any of that imply a price increase?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Where does any of that imply a price increase?


He´s from "Washington"


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> He´s from "Washington"


And strangely looks like Joe Buck.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

I think he's just talking about the promo being set to end on 4/30.

So in that magical world, the end of any normal sale is deemed a "price increase."


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jerobi said:


> I think he's just talking about the promo being set to end on 4/30.
> 
> So in that magical world, the end of any normal sale is deemed a "price increase."


Except TiVo almost always starts new promotions when another ends.


----------



## mzchurch (Jan 28, 2008)

This offer is great and I'm passing it around to all my firend's that are parents.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Except TiVo almost always starts new promotions when another ends.


NOTE - in no way associated with any of the orgs listed here. I just think keeping kids away from junk TV and shows more mature than they are is very important to healthy development. :up:

it is not a TiVo deal but a way to promote TiVo DVR as a way to keep kids in touch with what is good about Television and hopefully away from the junk.

I used TiVo in such a way my kids did not know there was a channel besides PBS till they were 6 or so. Then last summer I turned on KID ZONE on the upstairs TiVo they watch and they spent a *lot less* time vegging in front of it, while still enjoying some good shows they really liked. I heartily agree with using a TiVo to record the shows you and your kids agree together on as what to watch and then it is easy to limit them to that - either on the honor system(which I do during the school year when they are busier anyway) or by firing up kidzone and knowing that it is the agreed upon good shows they have a slew of in now playing without distractions or temptations.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mzchurch said:


> This offer is great and I'm passing it around to all my firend's that are parents.


I don't think you can get Lifetime Service on this deal


----------



## sirbob (Apr 8, 2008)

You can activate lifetime on the deal if you currently have a Tivo subscription using the MSD.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

lessd said:


> I don't think you can get Lifetime Service on this deal


Sure you can. Login to your TiVo account then click on the link to order and place the box in your cart with whatever plan, then click on Select my discounted plan link in your cart and you can choose lifetime for $399.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Einselen said:


> Sure you can. Login to your TiVo account then click on the link to order and place the box in your cart with whatever plan, then click on Select my discounted plan link in your cart and you can choose lifetime for $399.


What I saw is that you had to purchase the TiVo with a price plan in place and lifetime was not one of the options, so your TiVo comes already with activation, how do you change to Lifetime Service. I do know how to get a non sub TiVo onto Lifetime Service, but not one with a sub already.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

lessd said:


> What I saw is that you had to purchase the TiVo with a price plan in place and lifetime was not one of the options, so your TiVo comes already with activation, how do you change to Lifetime Service. I do know how to get a non sub TiVo onto Lifetime Service, but not one with a sub already.


So are you agreeing with my method on how to get lifetime? I am confused... I think you are and you are just clarifying why you thought you could not get lifetime but I don't know with you less, sometimes you just... yeah ...


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I used TiVo in such a way my kids did not know there was a channel besides PBS till they were 6 or so. Then last summer I turned on KID ZONE on the upstairs TiVo they watch and they spent a *lot less* time vegging in front of it, while still enjoying some good shows they really liked. I heartily agree with using a TiVo to record the shows you and your kids agree together on as what to watch and then it is easy to limit them to that - either on the honor system(which I do during the school year when they are busier anyway) or by firing up kidzone and knowing that it is the agreed upon good shows they have a slew of in now playing without distractions or temptations.


Having been brought up on kidzone, my eight year old is actively trying to ferret out my code so he can get into live tv.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Einselen said:


> So are you agreeing with my method on how to get lifetime? I am confused... I think you are and you are just clarifying why you thought you could not get lifetime but I don't know with you less, sometimes you just... yeah ...


I did what you said and you are correct I can get a TiVo-HD with Lifetime Service BUT the TiVo-HD cost is $299 not $199 as the start of this thread was talking about. How do you get that $199 TiVo-HD offer with Lifetime Service ?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

lessd said:


> I did what you said and you are correct I can get a TiVo-HD with Lifetime Service BUT the TiVo-HD cost is $299 not $199 as the start of this thread was talking about. How do you get that $199 TiVo-HD offer with Lifetime Service ?


Hmm, have to double check that as when I did it I got $399 lifetime plus $199 HD for total of $598 or whatever it comes out to.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

lessd said:


> I did what you said and you are correct I can get a TiVo-HD with Lifetime Service BUT the TiVo-HD cost is $299 not $199 as the start of this thread was talking about. How do you get that $199 TiVo-HD offer with Lifetime Service ?


I logged in, click the link in the OP, went to the site. Chose the HD and did 1 year. There I clicked the link to choose my Discount offer and got lifetime. The cost updates and it says one year but still the lifetime option is chosen. Sorry about the size of the pics I just had a direct link to them instead.

http://www.mousemagichd.com/tcf/MSD.GIF

http://www.mousemagichd.com/tcf/HD lifetime.GIF


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Einselen said:


> I logged in, click the link in the OP, went to the site. Chose the HD and did 1 year. There I clicked the link to choose my Discount offer and got lifetime. The cost updates and it says one year but still the lifetime option is chosen. Sorry about the size of the pics I just had a direct link to them instead.
> 
> http://www.mousemagichd.com/tcf/MSD.GIF
> 
> http://www.mousemagichd.com/tcf/HD lifetime.GIF


Again your correct..I did not follow the total process before but now i see how it works.
Thanks

Les


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

rainwater said:


> Where does any of that imply a price increase?


It doesn't. But to put it any other way may be seen as a positive thread title.

and we just can't have that around here now, can we?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jmoak said:


> It doesn't. But to put it any other way may be seen as a positive thread title.
> 
> and we just can't have that around here now, can we?


How about thread title:

:down: TIVO RIP OFF!!!!! GREAT DEAL ENDS APRIL 30TH 

That doesn´t mention price increase.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

HDTiVo said:


> How about thread title:
> 
> :down: TIVO RIP OFF!!!!! GREAT DEAL ENDS APRIL 30TH
> 
> That doesn´t mention price increase.


Ahhh, but you used the word "GREAT"!



As signified by the , I'm just being silly! $199 TivoHD? A rose is a rose....


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jmoak said:


> Ahhh, but you used the word "GREAT"!
> 
> 
> 
> As signified by the , I'm just being silly! $199 TivoHD? A rose is a rose....


:down: TIVO RIP OFF!!!!! _STINKY _DEAL ENDS APRIL 30TH 

Just doesn´t work for me.


----------



## Friffer (Jan 28, 2008)

Free offer on new Series2 with paid subscription ends April 30 as does the $199 TiVo HD with paid service.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Misleading title = :down:


----------



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

derspiess said:


> Misleading title = :down:


Reposted Info: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=389272 = :down:


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

alyssa said:


> Having been brought up on kidzone, my eight year old is actively trying to ferret out my code so he can get into live tv.


i periodically "slip" and give them the code- then change it the next day- keeps em guessing.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

MichaelK said:


> i periodically "slip" and give them the code- then change it the next day- keeps em guessing.


And at some point they may change it on you, then only a C&D all will give you back control.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> And at some point they may change it on you, then only a C&D all will give you back control.


I believe TiVo has a way to reset this code without a clear and delete.


----------



## Friffer (Jan 28, 2008)

:up:


----------



## Friffer (Jan 28, 2008)

www.nea.org/marketplace


----------



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

Friffer said:


> www.nea.org/marketplace


Just a few more minutes....


----------



## miCro (Oct 21, 2003)

must have been west coast time, I just got one myself.


----------



## liberty (May 1, 2003)

Friffer said:


> + TiVo will donate $25 to support literacy programs of the National Education Association (NEA) when you puchase through their site.


The illogic continues. If I buy a TiVo with the current offer Ill be supporting a program of "the largest labor union in the United States," http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Education_Association

Currently, I'm forced to participate in, and pay for, a coercive education system. TiVo would not exist without freedom of choice, yet TiVo is partnering with the antithesis of freedom of choice - I'll pass. Suggestion: Find a school choice organization deserving of contributions. Heres one: Separation of School and State: http://www.schoolandstate.org/home.htm


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

So don't use that offer. You aren't forced to do anything.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Anyone think there will be a similar offer coming up soon?


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

liberty said:


> The illogic continues. If I buy a TiVo with the current offer Ill be supporting a program of "the largest labor union in the United States," http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Education_Association
> 
> Currently, I'm forced to participate in, and pay for, a coercive education system. TiVo would not exist without freedom of choice, yet TiVo is partnering with the antithesis of freedom of choice - I'll pass. Suggestion: Find a school choice organization deserving of contributions. Heres one: Separation of School and State: http://www.schoolandstate.org/home.htm


Tivo would not exist, nor many other great aspects of our nation if it weren't for public education. It's one of the things that made the United States what it is.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

BTW, this offer is still working, although it's been changed to a factory-renewed tivo instead of new. I think the S2 price went up $20.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

liberty said:


> The illogic continues. If I buy a TiVo with the current offer Ill be supporting a program of "the largest labor union in the United States," http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Education_Association
> 
> Currently, I'm forced to participate in, and pay for, a coercive education system.


yah, those fat cat teachers sitting around on their sacks of money just really upset me.


----------

